# My first piano piece



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

My first piano piece, not exactly classical, i'd say more new age style 


__
https://soundcloud.com/jordanwatson-6%2Fmemories

I'm not too interested in what you would of done, what you want me to change and how i should change it i don't like others input on my compositions because it makes me feel it's not really my composition. I'm just interested in what you like or what you don't like about it?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm out, in that I don't care for this genre / style at all.


----------

